
World’s First 3-D Printed Excavator on Display - djoldman
http://www.manufacturingtomorrow.com/news/2016/04/20/world%E2%80%99s-first-3-d-printed-excavator-on-display-at-conexpo-conagg-and-ifpe/7915/
======
captaindiego
Does anyone have any more information on this or any pictures? This seems like
just a fluff press release.

It seems like this project is coming from Georgia Tech and Minnesota State. Is
their any information available from either of these university department
sites?

------
Luc
... in March 2017. Misleading title.

